# How to defend yourself from a dog attack



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

Many years ago a mate who was a dog handler in the Military Police showed me how to deal with large dogs. If you are wearing a jacket then hold out your arm and encourage the dog to bite it. (this works out better than it biting your nuts instead) Once the dog latches on your arm, quickly turn your arm over to spin the dog on its back, step over and grip the dog between your legs. Now that it's pinned down it will stop struggling and after about 30 seconds or so will accept it's beaten and you will find that it will not attack you again if released. If you are not wearing a jacket, then take off a shoe, or use anything you have to get the dog to bite that instead of you. It is important that you don't allow the dog to grip you on a sensitive part of you body. A bite on the arm can be fixed up fairly easily, and you still have your other hand free to restrain it.
I was attacked by a German Shepherd and I was holding a book which I thrust out to the dog. To my surprise the dog never tried to bite the book but tried to get past it to get at me. I managed to keep the dog at bay long enough for the owner to sort it out. 
If you are attacked by more than one dog then good luck, you are in trouble.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2013)

That's an interesting variation on what I used to teach. 

I started out the same with the rolled-up jacket on the arm, but then once Fido chomps down you hammer-fist him repeatedly on the snout with your other hand. 

I've never had occasion to test this; it's just what I was taught by MY teacher, so maybe it needs some revision. Thank you.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

In my "adventures" with Uncle Sam . . . hung out with some dog handlers and it was . . . interesting.  In boot camp, they were making entire groups of guys military police with the next stop Vietnam.  Figuring it would happen to me, especially when they lost my orders to language school back here in good ol' Monterey, was hoping to get dogs.  Looking back, I've realized that in the training you're just treated like a dog and it ain't no Timmy/Lassie situation.  Although, I did learn the bond between handler and dog was impressive (and very useful in a military sense).  But those animals are . . . intense!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't make eye contact.Make yourself small to him.He my think he is dominant and leave you alone ..........Maybe


----------



## terra (Aug 26, 2013)

Put a bloody bullet through his head... works every time.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 26, 2013)

terra said:


> Put a bloody bullet through his head... works every time.



Ha,ha, that's just what I was thinkin'.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

Unless, of course, he and his buddies are armed to the . . . canines...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

They say if a dog is attacking your dog, it will stop if you put your finger into his rectum.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 26, 2013)

_I read that too but how the hell can you do that while being savaged by a dog lol as Phants said earlier it is important that you don't stare at the dog as they take that as a threat and will attack, and never ever run ._


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze......might be a little hard to do if your hand has been bitten off. :stop:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 26, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Don't make eye contact.Make yourself small to him.He my think he is dominant and leave you alone ..........Maybe



Tried that yesterday during my annual trip to the proctologist.

... didn't work. :sour: 

We had a local incident a few years ago where a cop notorious for being violent shot a dog in the person's fenced-in backyard. In his words "the dog was threatening me".

The lynch mobs were hard to hold back ...


----------



## littleowl (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing a shotgun wont cure.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

littleowl said:


> Nothing a shotgun wont cure.


----------



## rt3 (Mar 30, 2014)

This is were you use Davey's warning shot.


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They say if a dog is attacking your dog, it will stop if you put your finger into his rectum.





  Which dog gets the finger up his rectum?


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 30, 2014)

I learned years ago to stop any  animal from attacking you,in this case a dog, is to push your thumbs in one or both eyes.


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

I was attacked by a large dog while on a secluded beach many years ago. Of course I had on only a bikini, and no one to scream for. But my step-father, (he trained dogs for the government), had told me what to do based on how small I was. He told me I would never be able manhandled even a medium sized dog.

His instructions were to squeeze my fingers into a point, and with all my strength to shove my whole hand & arm as far down the dogs throat as I could, and to squeeze it's throat from the inside as tightly as I could.

The dog choked and gaged and pulled away from me, giving me time to pick up my heavy fishing rod and use it as a whip. I had some punctures, but I received no bad injuries. :hit:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow - that's impressive, Ina. Kudos to you for keeping a cool head and remembering your step-father's advice. I think it takes a special kind of courage to literally fly down the throat of your attacker. :encouragement:


----------



## Ina (Mar 31, 2014)

Phil, I first thought was its the dog or me, I was 14 and really didn't know how bad the danger could be. Yes it worked for me, but only because my step-father made me understand that if I jumped out even a little, I was lost. I learned that when you are in a fight you must give it your all, physically and mentally. You had to know and feel your powers were the stronger.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

Ina said:


> ... I learned that when you are in a fight you must give it your all, physically and mentally. You had to know and feel your powers were the stronger.



Very true, whether we're discussing man _or_ beast. 

The "psyche-out" factor is extremely important even _before_ the fight. 

A very small example - Tigger, the little Peke that I share the house with, belongs to my room-mate, and he has her under his thumb. He can go to the bathroom on the carpet, growl at her when she picks up or even approaches his food dish and howls like a demon whenever she goes into the bathroom and closes the door. When she goes out he howls for 10 minutes, then whimpers until she returns.

With me he acts totally different, because early on I "laid down the law" to him and let him know that I was the Alpha dog in the house. He didn't like it at first and tried challenging me several times, but now he knows his place with me.

He still plays HER like a violin, though.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 31, 2014)

Ina said:


> I was attacked by a large dog while on a secluded beach many years ago. Of course I had on only a bikini,


  Are you sure this dog was attacking you??I mean you're in a bikini and maybe the dog had other ideas.


----------



## rt3 (Mar 31, 2014)

could be a new series on Tosh.com,  --- "People dry-humped to death."


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> Many years ago a mate who was a dog handler in the Military Police showed me how to deal with large dogs. If you are wearing a jacket then hold out your arm and encourage the dog to bite it. (this works out better than it biting your nuts instead) Once the dog latches on your arm, quickly turn your arm over to spin the dog on its back, step over and grip the dog between your legs. Now that it's pinned down it will stop struggling and after about 30 seconds or so will accept it's beaten and you will find that it will not attack you again if released. If you are not wearing a jacket, then take off a shoe, or use anything you have to get the dog to bite that instead of you. It is important that you don't allow the dog to grip you on a sensitive part of you body. A bite on the arm can be fixed up fairly easily, and you still have your other hand free to restrain it.
> I was attacked by a German Shepherd and I was holding a book which I thrust out to the dog. To my surprise the dog never tried to bite the book but tried to get past it to get at me. I managed to keep the dog at bay long enough for the owner to sort it out.
> If you are attacked by more than one dog then good luck, you are in trouble.



Well Jill, you completely bust me up, blew coffee everywhere!  The one time I remember a dog (a doberman) coming at me, was when I was riding my bike.  My X husband was jogging along side me.  Well, I didn't think at all, but stopped the bike and told him to get his butt home, NOW, and pointed to his yard, not my X, the dog.  But it was interesting that my brave, protective X had stopped about 50 feet back as he saw the dog coming before I did.  Nice of him to alert me.  Always wondered if he had taken out a life-insurance policy on me:love_heart: True love, ain't it grand, LOL!!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2014)

I asked my "funny" uncle what to do.  He said to put my arm down its throat, grab his tail and pull him inside-out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I asked my "funny" uncle what to do.  He said to put my arm down its throat, grab his tail and pull him inside-out.



Your Uncle sounds as "funny" as mine, but really a creative idealayful:


----------

